#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Showgun

## Fons

Meer nieuws van High End:

Showgun

Leverbaar in Juni/Juli

Ik zit op de beurs nu, ik zal de specs later nog wel posten.


Fons

----------


## R. den Ridder

SLIK! het duurt ff, maar dan komt er ook meteen een mac2000 killer uit als ik het zo zie..klopt het dat het een hybride is tussen wash en spot? alleen wat die rand met leds er nu indoet?

----------


## lightzone

wow, das wel een groot beestje :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  .
het is mij ook een vraag wat die ledjes errond doen

----------


## Lj Legrais

mljaar.....


Das nu ook ni bepaald een model da ge onder uw arm effe meepakt.....

allemaal schoon en wel... maar die leds....?? sfeerverlichting...?

----------


## R. den Ridder

en hoor ik daar in de verte iemand Coemar Iflex roepen? :-)

----------


## Baszza91

Grandioos mooi dingetje!!!

Het lijkt wel of de voorkant van de kop (waar de lens zit) van doorzichtig materiaal is gemaakt. Ziet er erg gaaf uit, leuk voor op de DJ booth.

Greetzz

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

ik vind de leds erom heen juist zo mooi eraan
zou je een hoop leuke effectjes mee kunnen doen, als je een paar van die dingen hebt!

Iemand enig idee wat de verkoopprijs ongeveer zal zijn?

----------


## lightzone

ik zie nu dat hij dus een 2000w lampje heeft.
maar de transparante behuizing lijkt mij niet ideaal omdat dit natuurlijk erg opvalt.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Mwah, elke lamp heeft zo zijn toepassing.. Je zult zo'n spot eerder zien op een TMF Awards dan in een Theater, het is maar net in welke sfeer/lichtset hij moet passen. Ik zie de inzet-mogelijkheden van deze spot wel!

Verder, lijkt een leuk spotje.. Als hij een Mac2000 killer is qua output/mogelijkheden, is hij dat ook qua prijs?

----------


## Fons

Een paar specificaties:
Alles onder voorbehoud omdat we nog niet helemaal klaar zijn met de ontwikkeling.

2000 Watt MSR (nieuwe lamp van Philips)
CMY kleurenmix
11 tot 18 graden
4 gobos (roteerbaar en indexeerbaar)
Strobe ("ballast-assisted" tot 3000W)
100000 Ansi Lumen (bijna 200000 in het midden van de beam)
Lensopening 10"
RGB "tracking ring" (leds), 5000 Ansi Lumen
Focus
Zoom
Iris
Gebaseerd op de basis en beugel van de DL.2

Fons


(In de video zitten de kappen niet op de spot)

----------


## showband

dat wordt zonne(n)bril op on stage geloof ik..  :Smile:

----------


## that's me

het is een grappig spotje maar wat ik nog leuker vind is dat van de 80 die er maar gemaakt worden er al 25 door mijn werk gekocht zijn dus wees er snel bij want op is op  :Stick Out Tongue:  

ps ze gaan waarschijnlijk rond de 30.000 kosten en hij is nog niet af vandaar dat er geen kappen op zitten het is nog een prototype

----------


## Frank@highend

ff een reaktie hier op.

Er zullen er inderdaad ongeveer 80 worden gemaakt, maar dat is alleen de de eerste productierun.
Meerdere zullen zeker volgen.
En over de prijs ben je ook niet helemaal goed geinformeerd maar daar kan Fons misschien iets mer over zeggen, of misschien ook niet.

MVG.

----------


## AJB

Okay HighEnd: good work ! Dit is nou echt een vernieuwend en gaaf spotje... Wanneer is de demo beschikbaar Frank ?? Gaat AED of een Nederlandse firma hier meteen in investeren ? Wanneer beschikbaar voor verhuur ? En idd: wat wordt de bruto-lijst prijs ongeveer ?

Keep going dudes, echt te gek, en die LED-ring is dus echt fantastisch...!

----------


## Fons

Die prijs klopt niet helemaal  :Smile: 
Voor prijsopgaven kun je terecht bij onze dealers in Nederland en Belgie.

De eerste exemplaren worden in Juni gebouwd.
Flashlight heeft er 25 besteld en zullen de eerste in Europa zijn die ze in het verhuur pakket heeft.
Begin Juli zijn er demo modellen beschikbaar.
Ik houd julllie hier wel op de hoogte waar en wanneer er demo's zijn.

Groet,

Fons

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Fons,

Laat me maar weten wanneer er een demo beschikbaar is.
Heb je inmiddels al wel de definitieve specificaties beschikbaar?
Neem deze week even contact met je op.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!

Eindelijk eens weer eens iets leuks uit de ontwerp-pen! 

Die leds, maken het geheel ook een soort van Retro-spacy (drWho) look. 

En die bundel licht..........................

Kan niet wachten om em te kunnen zien.  


Krabbel nu weer ff snel mijn stoel op....

----------


## Pimm87

Zo, wat een gruwelijke spot zeg!  :EEK!: 
Die ledringen hebben zeker een toegevoegde waarde. Zo is het ook een eye-catcher als de shutter erop staat. Ben wel benieuwd naar de prijzen, volgensmij is deze spot alleen maar weggelegd voor de "grote" jongens.

----------


## Fons

Inmiddels staat er een nieuw filmpje online:

http://www.highend.com/hesdirect/showgun/

Groet,
Fons

----------


## vectorpijl

Dit is idd een beter filmpje!

Kunnen jullie ook al iets vertellen over snelheid? En wat gaat ie wegen? 

Grtz

----------


## Frank@highend

Hier heb je enkele specs die je ook op he Lightnetwork had kunnen vinden:


Light output from SHOWGUN is greater than 100,000 lumens measured at 50% points and 200,000 Center Lumens. 

Lamp: New lamp developed between High End and Phillips. Lamp cost less than $300 USD

Exiting beam diameter is approximately 25 cm (10 inches)

Beam angle is 10  18 degrees.

Number of rotating patterns 4 plus open and indexable. SHOWGUN ships with HES Lithos and includes aerials and breakups. 

Color temperature 6000k. 

Color mixing system is very fast and can produce color strobes and special effects

Pan and Tilt speed is less than 1 second for 180 degrees. 

** The LED system is called an "LED Tracking System". The LED Tracking System is used to provide a new look for the rig. The LED Tracking system was designed to direct attention to the rig by an audience. The LEDs are very powerful and the video does not do them justice. The LEDs actually look very laser like in actual viewing. The LED Tracking System is a separate highly dimmable RGB control over DMX that can allow a user to select an LED color that Tracks the main output beam or is complimentary. The Tracking System is capable of strobing and various effects or being used stand alone. 

The LED Tracking System uses 3 watt LEDs that can produce close to 5000 lumens of light. The LED Tracking System can be used with or without the main output. The LED Tracking System has a profile of about 20 degrees to 50%. 

Because of the unique optical system the soft edge is genuine and SHOWGUN can produce a good soft edge that is variable by zoom and even aperture sizing. SHOWGUN therefore is a true Soft Edge and Hard Edge lighting product. 

NO SEPARATE BALLAST. 
Light output from SHOWGUN is greater than 100,000 lumens measured at 50% points and 200,000 Center Lumens. 

Lamp: New lamp developed between High End and Phillips. Lamp cost less than $300 USD

Exiting beam diameter is approximately 25 cm (10 inches)

Beam angle is 10  18 degrees.

Number of rotating patterns 4 plus open and indexable. SHOWGUN ships with HES Lithos and includes aerials and breakups. 

Color temperature 6000k. 

Color mixing system is very fast and can produce color strobes and special effects

Pan and Tilt speed is less than 1 second for 180 degrees. 

** The LED system is called an "LED Tracking System". The LED Tracking System is used to provide a new look for the rig. The LED Tracking system was designed to direct attention to the rig by an audience. The LEDs are very powerful and the video does not do them justice. The LEDs actually look very laser like in actual viewing. The LED Tracking System is a separate highly dimmable RGB control over DMX that can allow a user to select an LED color that Tracks the main output beam or is complimentary. The Tracking System is capable of strobing and various effects or being used stand alone. 

The LED Tracking System uses 3 watt LEDs that can produce close to 5000 lumens of light. The LED Tracking System can be used with or without the main output. The LED Tracking System has a profile of about 20 degrees to 50%. 

Because of the unique optical system the soft edge is genuine and SHOWGUN can produce a good soft edge that is variable by zoom and even aperture sizing. SHOWGUN therefore is a true Soft Edge and Hard Edge lighting product. 

NO SEPARATE BALLAST. 


Groeten

----------


## Tom van Leeuwen

De 25 spots van Flash gaan mee met Metallica, en ik ook :-)

----------


## Funmaker

lucky bastard  :Wink: 

veel plezier ermee maar bezorg ons een paar leuke fotos en de gebruiks ervaring  :Smile:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Jij gaat je in iedergeval niet vervelen :Big Grin: 

Neem zeker foto's!

----------


## maarten_dever

hoorde daarnet 14000  'vallen'

----------


## Fons

Meer informatie over Showgun:
Preliminary data sheet.

http://www.highend.com/pub/products/...SHOWGUN_DS.pdf

en een nieuw filmpje:
SHOWGUN Release Version 1.0

Fons

----------


## Funmaker

Wat een beest  :Smile: 
Die weegt meer als mij maarja ben dan ook niet van de grootste  :Wink: 

echt zalige spot!

----------


## Frank@highend

Voor meer officiele info kijk hier:

SHOWGUN - Dichroic Theatre - Support - Products - High End Systems

Groeten,

----------


## LJ Gerrit

:Cool:  Flashlight Purchases Europe's First SHOWGUNs - News - News & Events - High End Systems

Lightco Creative Visibility :: licht-verkoopbedrijf, nieuws bericht

----------


## StijnS

Damn... Een woord... Prachtig!

Vooral die leds rond de output! Een dik applaus voor de ontwerpers!

----------


## Dave

Heb je de warnings ook al bekeken?
SHOWGUN - Dichroic Theatre - Support - Products - High End Systems

"Do not point directly at other lights on the rig" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Weten ze zeker dat het geen raygun is?

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Heb je de warnings ook al bekeken?
> SHOWGUN - Dichroic Theatre - Support - Products - High End Systems
> 
> "Do not point directly at other lights on the rig"
> Weten ze zeker dat het geen raygun is?



LOL, als je hem wil gebruiken om spiegelbol te belichten, smelt je misschien zo de bol weg  :Stick Out Tongue: 

en zo te zien aan het fototje zijn ze erin geslaagd om al een lamp op te blazen?!  :EEK!:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Verklarend lezen en foto's interpreteren is ook een vak..denk dat er nog nooit een lamp ontploft is, wel een showgun op een andere showgun gericht..

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Verklarend lezen en foto's interpreteren is ook een vak..denk dat er nog nooit een lamp ontploft is, wel een showgun op een andere showgun gericht..



ok, ze hebben er 1 op een andere gericht, maar als je net boven de foto leest: "risk of explosion" en in die zwarte label staat niets aangegeven van "do not point at other fixtures"... daarmee ging ik er van uit dat dit door een explosie kon veroorzaakt zijn.
maar dan zou de arm van de yoke niet zo verschrompeld zijn natuurlijk.

----------


## Rookie

Ben benieuwd naar de eerste foto's van showgun gebruikt in productie. Dus wie deze heeft post ze even. Je zou me er een groot plezier mee doen en nog vele andere ook denk ik.

----------


## Frank@highend

Rookie,

Ik zou zeggen kijken eens hier.

SHOWGUN Debuts at Live Earth - News - News & Events - High End Systems

Mvg.

----------


## Rookie

Thx Frank. Ziet er netjes uit.

----------


## DJ nn

Live Earth is a 24-hour global effort of musical concerts designed to increase awareness of the earth's global warming and to encourage all to *“go green.”*

Waarom dan zo'n kanonetjes hangen ?
Zien er wel leuke speeltjes uit, maar zou nu iedere artiest graag verbrand worden met zo'n spotje op z'n koppie ?

groetjes DJ nn

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Live Earth is a 24-hour global effort of musical concerts designed to increase awareness of the earth's global warming and to encourage all to *“go green.”*
> 
> Waarom dan zo'n kanonetjes hangen ?
> Zien er wel leuke speeltjes uit, maar zou nu iedere artiest graag verbrand worden met zo'n spotje op z'n koppie ?
> 
> groetjes DJ nn



Tja, een beetje krom is het wel. Een evenement dat "zuiniger met energie" promoot, dat in plaats van het hele podium bijvoorbeeld met zoveel mogelijk LED te belichten, een stapel spots met een vermogen van 2000 watt ophangt...

----------


## DeMennooos

En op veel locaties hing er dus ook een hoop LED....

Aangezien je nog niet alles door LED kunt vervangen is de keuze voor aanvulling met gewone spots zeer goed te begrijpen.

Shogun is een mooi spotje en het zal een mooi spotje blijven als het maar een beetjes exclusief blijft. Dus niet op iedere hoek van de straat dadelijk te pas en te onpas ingezet wordt.

----------


## axs

> Live Earth is a 24-hour global effort of musical concerts designed to increase awareness of the earth's global warming and to encourage all to *go green.*
> 
> Waarom dan zo'n kanonetjes hangen ?
> Zien er wel leuke speeltjes uit, maar zou nu iedere artiest graag verbrand worden met zo'n spotje op z'n koppie ?
> 
> groetjes DJ nn



*Vrije quote vanop lightnetwork*





> The whole point of using the Showgun, was that the designer could use less fixtures and save power, which in turn made it green.
> 
> 
> So, yes, it was still fairly efficient. Live Nation and other participants made sure that catering used all biodegradable/recyclable products. There were recycling and compost bins all over the place as well. I believe they also worked out some deals with hotels to use environmentally friendly bleach and whatnot. Also, the hanging "eco-pods" (the ones with light bulbs and a PixelPar at the bottom) used all CFLs instead of Tungsten-Halogen.

----------


## som

> *Vrije quote vanop lightnetwork*
> The whole point of using the Showgun, was that the designer could use less fixtures and save power



en nu nog een lichttech die weerstand kan bieden aan een beperkte hoeveelheid op het podium en een volle schuur thuis :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## DJ nn

Oké ziet ook een punt.
Maar eerlijk gezegd vind ik meerdere kleindere dan weer mooier dan enkele grote...

Maar al bij al is en blijft het een exclusief spotje zoals eerder gelezen...

Grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

> Shogun is een mooi spotje en het zal een mooi spotje blijven als het maar een beetjes exclusief blijft. Dus niet op iedere hoek van de straat dadelijk te pas en te onpas ingezet wordt.



Ik vrees dat de prijs van dit spotje te laag is om hem exclusief te houden...

(nooit gedacht dat ik ooit nog zou zeggen dat een moving head te goedkoop is...)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Wat voor  bedrag praten we dan over ?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Wat voor bedrag praten we dan over ?



Enige bedrag dat ik voorbij zag schuiven is 19.999 dollar, maar daar kan de Europese prijs natuurlijk best een stukje van afwijken.

----------


## Baszza91

Volgens mij zag ik er al een paar (6+) staan bij de live show van Het beste idee van Nederland.

Wie heeft dat nog meer gezien?

Nog een kleine toevoeging. Ik kwam dit tegen op de High End site. Daar word wel grondig getest :EEK!: .
(en voor de niet Quiktime gebruikers heb je deze link nodig)

Gr. Niels

----------


## showband

1) &%$#&%$# wat doen zij met die voeten onder die fightcase! Blokkeer die wielen effe. Als dat ding een gekke move maakt kan er van alles mis.

2) dit is een minimum valtest. Hier hoort een gecontroleerde val bij in een frame. En een strak gedefinieerde tijd op een triltestbank. En eigenlijk ook een temperatuurtest om het af te maken. (ik gebruik trouwens een aantal kisten die dit soort test hebben overleeft bij een MIL-testgroep. Lekker goedkoop... gratis. En ontstellende, waterdicht sluitende,  kwaliteit)

Een zoutneveltest zou het helemaal afmaken. voor nederland  :Cool:

----------


## Tom van Leeuwen

Er hingen 8 showguns bij het "beste idee van NL" 
Gister wezen breken daar.

----------


## Marik

Zijn het er nou 8 of 11? Ik had ze namelijk ook gespot bij het beste idee van NL en even op het Lightnetwork forum nagevraagd of ze daar inderdaad hingen. Daar is mij verteld dat het er 11 waren. Maakt verder natuurlijk helemaal niks uit maar gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid  :Wink: . Daar is mij ook verteld dat we binnenkort nog veel meer Showguns op de Nederlandse tv zien zullen verschijnen. Ben benieuwd!

----------


## axs

> Zijn het er nou 8 of 11? Ik had ze namelijk ook gespot bij het beste idee van NL en even op het Lightnetwork forum nagevraagd of ze daar inderdaad hingen. Daar is mij verteld dat het er 11 waren. Maakt verder natuurlijk helemaal niks uit maar gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid . Daar is mij ook verteld dat we binnenkort nog veel meer Showguns op de Nederlandse tv zien zullen verschijnen. Ben benieuwd!



http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ver...tml#post468104

----------


## Marik

> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ver...tml#post468104



Hmm, als ik die link volg krijg ik de melding dat ik geen toegang heb. Heeft iets te maken met het junior songfestival (tenminste dat maak ik uit de link op)?

----------


## ralph

8-11-12 lekker belangrijk!
Geneuzel in demmarge, discussie gaat niet over het juiste gebruikte aantal, maar over de spot.
kortom: BOT! oftewel, Back on Topic...

En allemaal alvast een heel goed weekeinde! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## esound

Vanavond bij Sterren dansen op het ijs  daar zijn ook showgun's :Smile:

----------


## Tom van Leeuwen

Het waren er 8 bij "het beste idee" (of ik ben er 3 vergeten, kan tuurlijk ook nog)
Heb ze zelf vast geladen

----------


## kokkie

> Het waren er 8 bij "het beste idee" (of ik ben er 3 vergeten, kan tuurlijk ook nog)
> Heb ze zelf vast geladen



Sorry Tom, er waren 11 Showguns actief bij het "Het beste idee"

Pascal.

----------

